# Amazon Fire



## LJFried

I'm interested in buying a low cost tablet. I'm looking at the new Amazon Fire HD8. I am a VERY "low tech" guy. Does anyone know if this comes with a user's manual? I'm only interested in using it to check/send emails, surf the web. Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet

From User Guide for Fire HD 8 (6th Generation): "The Fire tablet User Guide is available on-device."


----------



## valis

The Fire is pretty user friendly, in my opinion. Bought my Pop one, and while he helped put men on the moon, he is about as technically advanced as a doughnut. He loves it, calls it his gee-whiz machine. 

And ALL he uses it for is email and the web.


----------



## LJFried

thank you for your replies - it seems like the right tablet for me and the price is certainly right


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.


----------



## LJFried

Sorry folks... some more dumb questions about using the Fire HD. (1) I now back up my laptop files (documents, spreadsheets) using Carbonite. Can I access them using the Fire HD by simply logging on to the Carbonite website? (2) I use Open Office programs for word processing and spreadsheet. Can I download those programs on to the Fire? 

I guess what I'm really asking is....can I use everything that is currently on my laptop with the Fire HD? Thank you!

LJF


----------



## VishalKumar

Carbonite is Cloud. Use portable hard drives and flash drives instead.
See @Cookiegal recommend.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/backing-up-your-computer.1191233/#post-9378459


----------



## TerryNet

The OS on the Fire HD is a version of Android, very different from Windows. Programs that run in Windows do not run on the Fire. Best and simplest to use Apps from the Amazon Appstore, although I understand that it is possible to run other Android Apps.

You should be able to access files on any web site, and you will probably be able to find an App that will open almost any file.

I think (not totally sure) that the USB 2.0 (micro-B connector) is only for charging or connecting to a computer, so I don't know how VishalKumar proposes that it would communicate with a portable hard drive or USB flash drive.


----------



## VishalKumar

TerryNet said:


> The OS on the Fire HD is a version of Android, very different from Windows. Programs that run in Windows do not run on the Fire. Best and simplest to use Apps from the Amazon Appstore, although I understand that it is possible to run other Android Apps.
> 
> You should be able to access files on any web site, and you will probably be able to find an App that will open almost any file.
> 
> I think (not totally sure) that the USB 2.0 (micro-B connector) is only for charging or connecting to a computer, so I don't know how VishalKumar proposes that it would communicate with a portable hard drive or USB flash drive.


Amazon Fire can't talk to a portable hard drive. @LJFried is using Cloud Carbonite which is dangerous.


----------



## TerryNet

There is no need to quote my entire post. It just makes the thread more wordy and more difficult to follow. Just quoting the part to which you were responding is better practice.

While I have never used it myself, Carbonite is pretty popular and I have never heard it being called dangerous. Dangerous in what way?


----------



## VishalKumar

Cloud can't be trusted. With OneLogin breach and others, I agree with @Cookiegal.


----------



## TerryNet

The "cloud" is just another way to refer to a server (computer) connected to the internet. How do you overcome your fear enough to be able to connect to the internet to post here?  No need to answer that. We all have our fears.


----------



## LJFried

Like a fool, I bought the Fire HD8 today and there is NO way that I would be able to figure out how to use it by myself. Several of you were kind enough to refer me to a so-called on line tutorial but that is a waste of time. It tells you nothing. For example, how do I add an icon on the Fire so that I can access the basic websites I want to use daily? Apparently there is no way to delete the icons which come pre-loaded; the only thing one can do is to create a folder and dump them all in there. Of course, the pre-loaded ones are all for PAID apps! And when you first power up, it automatically shows you an advertisement for some other (paid) apps.

Any suggestions for this old Luddite or should I just bring it back to Best Buy? Serves me right for buying on impulse. Thanks!


Larry


----------



## TerryNet

I only have the original Kindle Fire. If they haven't made major changes to the Fire OS, press and hold one of the items on the carousel. A context menu will pop up and include (generally) 'remove from device' and 'remove from carousel.' It takes some getting used to. I don't care for it, but am OK with it, as I keep the carousel pretty sparse and only use a few Apps. Unless you don't mind paying more for another tablet and are already familiar with iOS or Android I advise you to spend a few days learning how to use the Fire before deciding whether to return it.

Have you located the on-device user manual? I found that to be vital initially, and of much more use than any online tutorial information I found at that time.



LJFried said:


> For example, how do I add an icon on the Fire so that I can access the basic websites I want to use daily?


If you are asking how to create shortcuts to URLs that may not be possible. Just bookmark the sites.


----------



## LJFried

thanks for writing -- I've never used any table before, tried this be because the price was right ($80) and I really only need the basics, such as email and web browsing. I have no interested in watching movies, reading books or listening to music on it. With all respect, I think the on-device manual is not very helpful at all. I did notice that there is a newly published "Amazon Fire HD* for Dummies" book so maybe I'll invest in that!


----------



## Cookiegal

I've merged both of your threads here to keep this discussion all together.


----------



## TerryNet

As you stumble around with the Fire remember that this is a $300 or $400 tablet. Except that you are only charged $80 because Amazon figures they can sell you movies and books and more to make up for the loss-leader. I'm saying this because we need to learn how to calmly avoid the buying traps while taking advantage of the features we want.

Don't know if they still do this, but if you get a free month of Amazon Prime, and you decide to keep the thing, sign up for the free month (put it on your calendar to cancel before you end up paying for a year) and take advantage of free movie watching and book reading. I did, just for the experience, even though there wasn't any movie that interested me.


----------

